# Introducing Kimber!



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

How exciting! Congratulations! I love his little nose. Do you think the white will darken with time? His mama sure is a beauty!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

zinnia said:


> How exciting! Congratulations! I love his little nose. Do you think the white will darken with time? His mama sure is a beauty!


I'm not sure about the white! Colt's white patch never did darken. It's kinda cute!


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

xRoan said:


> I'm not sure about the white! Colt's white patch never did darken. It's kinda cute!


It may become one of your favorite things about him!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kimber's adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

He is adorable! I love his white patch.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

He’s very cute!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So cute! I wish Logan had a big brother Golden Retriever to show him the ropes. My little Abby (Cavalier King Charles) just showed him bad things.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like big fun for everyone. Congratulations!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

He is adorable. Judging by the color of his ears, his outer coat will probably darken considerably. Love that white nose patch.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

He is so handsome!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

He is getting WAY too big for his own good already! Almost 3 months old!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a cutie. I love the baby bumper.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

We tried big bumpers but he was NOT impressed and they were a little hard for him to hold so I brought the baby bumper back out lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

xRoan said:


> We tried big bumpers but he was NOT impressed and they were a little hard for him to hold so I brought the baby bumper back out lol
> 
> View attachment 894312


He’s too cute. I love the white patch above his nose. Pretty name also.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Super cute. He has some big ears to grow into.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

We are getting... huge lol. He is ALL legs ALL the time and is maturing into a very nice dog already. He broke a toe on his back right leg a couple of weeks ago so these pictures are a little old, but I can't wait until his full coat has grown in and he's out in the field with Colt and I.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

He is so cute!! I love the white patch!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, he is leggy! Cute little guy, for sure.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Cute puppy! My friend has a PRR dog.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

DevWind said:


> Cute puppy! My friend has a PRR dog.


PRR dogs are the best, although I’m a little biased lol. This picture is from yesterday.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kimber is so cute!! Sorry about the toe. What’s the healing time for that? I guess I’ve never thought about it happening to a dog.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Kimber is so cute!! Sorry about the toe. What’s the healing time for that? I guess I’ve never thought about it happening to a dog.


It was 2 weeks in a splint and then 4-6 weeks of restricted activity on top of that. Apparently it's pretty common-- usually it's toes getting stuck in wire crates as they go in or come out. I think he broke it on the living room table chasing Colt. It's solid metal and hurts like a mothertrucker if you stub your toe on it!


----------

